# a personality test for a prepper group



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I came up with a starter to what could become a personality screen test for a survival group. This is for after SHTF when people are asking everyone for help. Of course you can't tell them your a prepper now or then but there maybe some people you should let join but first there are some personality traits that must be weeded out along with other factors.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Not a bad idea, but if a prepper group is serious, then all should complete an MMPI-II. That will truly give you an indication as to how an individual thinks and how they would reacte.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

any personality traits would be a distant second compared to their professional education and/or talents/skills ... if they have nothing to offer - their personality doesn't matter ....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm thinking I'd fail that test.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Are you with Obamacare?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That's great and all but I'm not a prepper.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh, hell, I can pass an MMPI. Done it three times so far. Being around people tells you more about them than a test can.
I'm sarcastic and paranoid as evidenced by the testing. But I'm still lovable.
(And before some know it all challenges me: the sarcasm was diagnosed during the post test interview. )


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't care about your personality. The character and morale back round is what counts. Of course I would fail it and so would any in our group. test like these have a predetermined out come.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Not a bad idea, but if a prepper group is serious, then all should complete an MMPI-II. That will truly give you an indication as to how an individual thinks and how they would reacte.


I took a urine test 4 months ago, does that count?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Not sure a sketchy personality test is the best dinner conversation to have with my neighbors.

Honestly, if your group encompasses more than immediate family I would hope it is because one would already have a working experience and trust of said non-family members - mindset, skillsets, experience and trustworthiness play more into who I would want versus a "test"

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Not sure a sketchy personality test is the best dinner conversation to have with my neighbors.
> 
> Honestly, if your group encompasses more than immediate family I would hope it is because one would already have a working experience and trust of said non
> 
> Most of those that will be here should it ever get that bad, have served together. Some have spilled blood together some share blood some both. We know what we need to know. The test was a lot harder than one with some dude on youtube with a beer on the table.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Don't care about your personality. The character and morale back round is what counts. Of course I would fail it and so would any in our group. test like these have a predetermined out come.


A personality test like the MMPI give you a reliable indication of the persons morals, mental health, beliefs, ability to handle stress, how the person navigates relationships, follows authority, etc.... It is a very reliable test and tells a lot. It is not a pass fail test either.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> A personality test like the MMPI give you a reliable indication of the persons morals, mental health, beliefs, ability to handle stress, how the person navigates relationships, follows authority, etc.... It is a very reliable test and tells a lot. It is not a pass fail test either.


 Those test are like political poles you tell them what they want to hear. They ask te same question from different angles and try to make a judgment. All you do decide what you want the out come to be. Taken those type test many times. Want to have some real fun go 180 degrees on them each time you take one.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> any personality traits would be a distant second compared to their professional education and/or talents/skills ... if they have nothing to offer - their personality doesn't matter ....


My winning personality isn't enough? :vs_whistle:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Those test are like political poles you tell them what they want to hear. They ask te same question from different angles and try to make a judgment. All you do decide what you want the out come to be. Taken those type test many times. Want to have some real fun go 180 degrees on them each time you take one.


The test is reliable if the person taking it is not deceptive and answers honestly. I am a clinical social worker and have seen the results prove to be accurate with veterans that I have been able to work with for a few years at a time. A person is asked the same question multiple times in a different manner to help accuracy. I would trust the results of the test. There are also built in measures to tell if someone is being deceptive or over-endorsing problems.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> My winning personality isn't enough? :vs_whistle:


Forget him, you can be in my group Cricket. Likely ..... I'll need someone to keep me in line huh?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

My neighbor is crazy as a loon. If he took the test, I'm sure no one would pick him. That being said, he is an avid hunter,outdoorsman and is a great shot. Seems almost every day there is some animal hanging in his back yard getting prepped for the freezer. He has taught those skills to his two teenage boys. So he ain't gonna win any personality competition but I'd sure want him on my team in a crisis.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

******* said:


> My neighbor is crazy as a loon. If he took the test, I'm sure no one would pick him. That being said, he is an avid hunter,outdoorsman and is a great shot. Seems almost every day there is some animal hanging in his back yard getting prepped for the freezer. He has taught those skills to his two teenage boys. So he ain't gonna win any personality competition but I'd sure want him on my team in a crisis.


If you know someone well enough, then a test is unnecessary. I have no problem with people being odd, set in their ways, pig headed or otherwise unique. A person that I do not know that may have an untreated psychotic disorder or a personality disorder such as a narcissistic or antisocial personality type, then I would prefer to know.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A man has two things that define him: Is he trustworthy and is his word any good. (Of course I just happen to have quite a few other admirable qualities that are .... well admirable)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cricket said:


> My winning personality isn't enough? :vs_whistle:


Albert DeSalvo??? :vs_lol:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Those test are like political poles you tell them what they want to hear. They ask te same question from different angles and try to make a judgment. All you do decide what you want the out come to be. Taken those type test many times. Want to have some real fun go 180 degrees on them each time you take one.





RedLion said:


> The test is reliable if the person taking it is not deceptive and answers honestly. I am a clinical social worker and have seen the results prove to be accurate with veterans that I have been able to work with for a few years at a time. A person is asked the same question multiple times in a different manner to help accuracy. I would trust the results of the test. There are also built in measures to tell if someone is being deceptive or over-endorsing problems.


Excuse me.....didn't I put in writing that I passed (pass being considered normal and safe in public) on numerous occasions?

Now. What's your take on that?:vs_lol:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> Excuse me.....didn't I put in writing that I passed (pass being considered normal and safe in public) on numerous occasions?
> 
> Now. What's your take on that?:vs_lol:


Ted Bundy was able to do that as well....:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

That my point, buddy....that's my point.


----------

